# Messi: il City pronto a pagare la clausola.



## admin (20 Agosto 2017)

Notizia clamorose dalla Francia, riportata sia da Canal Plus che da Eurosport: il Manchester City è pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria di Leo Messi al Barcellona. Parliamo di 300 milioni di euro.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## Buciadignho (20 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia clamorose dalla Francia, riportata sia da Canal Plus che da Eurosport: il Manchester City è pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria di Leo Messi al Barcellona. Parliamo di 300 milioni di euro.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Ahahah, li vogliono rovinare. Non penso che Messi se ne vada, chiaro bisogna vedere quanto gli offrono di ingaggio (60M?).


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia clamorose dalla Francia, riportata sia da Canal Plus che da Eurosport: il Manchester City è pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria di Leo Messi al Barcellona. Parliamo di 300 milioni di euro.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



in pratica nella stessa sessione sarebbero state pagati Neymar 222 , Mbappè 180 +20 e Messi 300. E la UEFA muta.

Comunque non permetteranno mai che Messi vada via, piuttosto che triplicano l'ingaggio attuale che già è mostruoso.


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2017)

Purtroppo il grande calcio ed i grandi colpi ormai si fanno solo all'estero.

In Italia arrivano solo le briciole.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Agosto 2017)

Potrebbe sembrare una bufala però qualche giorno fa lo sceicco Mansour disse che in questi giorni avremmo assistito a uno degli acquisti più costosi di sempre. Magari si riferiva a mbappe, ma chi lo sa


----------



## rot-schwarz (20 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il grande calcio ed i grandi colpi ormai si fanno solo all'estero.
> 
> In Italia arrivano solo le briciole.



messi e' messi..ma messi senza il miglior iniesta e xavi..il barcelona non avrebbe vinto niente..


----------



## Butcher (20 Agosto 2017)

Ahahah se fosse vero a Barcellona dovrebbero davvero aver paura.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il grande calcio ed i grandi colpi ormai si fanno solo all'estero.
> 
> In Italia arrivano solo le briciole.



Bah, un 18enne pagato quasi 200 milioni dopo una sola stagione di grande livello, un panchinaro di lunga data pagato 80 dal Chelsea, ora questo nano a fine carriera che verrebbe pagato la ridicola cifra di 300 milioni...se questi sono i grandi colpi...poi succede, puntualmente, che PSG e City (forse il Chelsea no ma solo perchè ha Conte) trovano Juve, Bayern o Real ed escono per direttissima.

Non è così che si costruiscono le squadre.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Agosto 2017)

Vorrei accadesse solo per sentire cosa direbbe Guardiola dopo le parole dei giorni scorsi


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Bah, un 18enne pagato quasi 200 milioni dopo una sola stagione di grande livello, un panchinaro di lunga data pagato 80 dal Chelsea, ora questo nano a fine carriera che verrebbe pagato la ridicola cifra di 300 milioni...se questi sono i grandi colpi...poi succede, puntualmente, che PSG e City (forse il Chelsea no ma solo perchè ha Conte) trovano Juve, Bayern o Real ed escono per direttissima.
> 
> Non è così che si costruiscono le squadre.



Punti di vista. Se qualcuno mi portasse al Milan Messi, Ronaldo o (anche) Neymar farei i salti di gioia. E non solo io, credo.


----------



## Snake (20 Agosto 2017)

certo che il fatto che non abbia ancora firmato il rinnovo del contratto fa pensare


----------



## gabuz (20 Agosto 2017)

Se poi va via anche CR7... che impoverimento la Liga


----------



## gabuz (20 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Punti di vista. Se qualcuno mi portasse al Milan Messi, Ronaldo o (anche) Neymar farei i salti di gioia. E non solo io, credo.



Ronaldo ha 32 anni ma lo vorrei prima di subito. Non scherziamo!


----------



## rot-schwarz (20 Agosto 2017)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Se poi va via anche CR7... che impoverimento la Liga


se va via anche messi..ci sara' un scappa scappa..ma credo alla fine messi rimarra' al barca


----------



## Sotiris (20 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il grande calcio ed i grandi colpi ormai si fanno solo all'estero.
> 
> In Italia arrivano solo le briciole.



è un campionato senza senso, la premier league sta alla serie A come Chelsea-Burnley sta a Juve-Cagliari.


----------



## gabuz (20 Agosto 2017)

Intanto pare che Messi ha iniziato a seguire il City su Instagram


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Agosto 2017)

Sarebbe un sogno


----------



## rot-schwarz (20 Agosto 2017)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Intanto pare che Messi ha iniziato a seguire il City su Instagram



il cyty e' una squadra senza storia..come il psg..spero che non vincono mai qualcosa in europa..non hanno nemmeno dei tifosi..cinque gatti..il pro patria ha piu' tifosi..


----------



## gabuz (20 Agosto 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> il cyty e' una squadra senza storia..come il psg..spero che non vincono mai qualcosa in europa..non hanno nemmeno dei tifosi..cinque gatti..il pro patria ha piu' tifosi..



Sono d'accordo. Però sai, lì ci sono Guardiola, Aguero, la pioggia...


----------



## Aragorn (20 Agosto 2017)

Fossi in Messi un pensierino ce lo farei. Ha 30 anni e a livello individuale e di club ha vinto tutto quello che si poteva umanamente vincere, al contrario di Neymar andrebbe comunque a giocare in un campionato competitivo, prenderebbe tanti di quei soldi da sistemare venti generazioni, insomma va bene la riconoscenza però ...


----------



## rot-schwarz (20 Agosto 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Fossi in Messi un pensierino ce lo farei. Ha 30 anni e a livello individuale e di club ha vinto tutto quello che si poteva umanamente vincere, al contrario di Neymar andrebbe comunque a giocare in un campionato competitivo, prenderebbe tanti di quei soldi da sistemare venti generazioni, insomma va bene la riconoscenza però ...



ma se vuole veramente cambiare aria..allora vai in club inglese con storia, l'united oppure il liverpool..dopo se vuole venire in italia..da noi viene cr7 ci serve di piu', e messi potrebbe andare al napoli..cr7 sarebbe il nostro van basten, e messi il loro maradona..non mi dispiacerebbe..basta se messi vieni in italia non vada all'inter, alla juve non ci andraÄ di sicuramente..lo stadio e' da provinciale..


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Agosto 2017)

Non si muoverà mai da Barcellona


----------



## krull (20 Agosto 2017)

No va bhè...che succede a Barcellona? Non hanno un Suarez che gli avanza per noi?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Punti di vista. Se qualcuno mi portasse al Milan Messi, Ronaldo o (anche) Neymar farei i salti di gioia. E non solo io, credo.



Messi in Italia 
sarebbe il finimondo XD
fine carriera un piffero.. 
se Roberto Baggio faceva la differenza nel Brescia
quando la serie A era il top tra le competizioni internazionali 

figurati ora Messi ! con 0 infortuni gravi nelle ginocchia 
sicuramente farebbe meno goal x via dei tatticismi Italiani 
ma sui 25 goal ci arriva in scioltezza.. pure a 32/33 anni x me 
p.s. è + giovane di Cristiano Ronaldo 
quello che sbavavate  x un suo eventuale arrivo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2017)

Il Barcellona senza Messi finirebbe per arrivare terzo o quarto.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Agosto 2017)

Oggi Caressa commenta con Bergomi Roma Atalanta
Mi sembra strano perchè pensavo volesse essere il primo a commentare l'inter di messi,Sanchez greinzmann


----------



## Coccosheva81 (20 Agosto 2017)

Ma a Barcellona che gli hanno fatto di male a sti arabi?


----------



## Wildbone (20 Agosto 2017)

Possono anche pagarla, la clausola, ma Messi non lascerà mai il Barca. È una leggenda del suo club, un simbolo per il calcio moderno. Per me, si ritirerà con la maglia blaugrana. 

Se dovesse andare via, verrebbe irriso e perculato da tutto il mondo calcistico. Che motivo avrebbe? I soldi? Una volta che percepisci stipendi da 20 milioni in su (senza contare le infinite sponsorizzazioni), non ti cambia la vita prenderne delle decine in più.


----------



## Pit96 (20 Agosto 2017)

Riderei troppo. Ma tanto la clausola la paga prima l'Inter


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Agosto 2017)

Mah... Mi sembra inverosimile...

Il City ha appena offerto 80 milioni per Sanchez...

E poi se prende Messi chi mette in panchina lì davanti? Aguero? G. Jesus? Sanè? Silva? Sterling?


----------



## Freddy Manson (20 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia clamorose dalla Francia, riportata sia da Canal Plus che da Eurosport: il Manchester City è pronto a pagare la clausola rescissoria di Leo Messi al Barcellona. Parliamo di 300 milioni di euro.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Fesserie: è già dell'inter.


----------



## Sotiris (20 Agosto 2017)

*Sport, quotidiano sportivo vicinissimo al Barcelona, riporta che fonti ufficiali del Manchester City, da loro contattate, avrebbero smentito categoricamente di voler acquistare Messi e di voler pagare la clausola rescissoria.*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Punti di vista. Se qualcuno mi portasse al Milan Messi, Ronaldo o (anche) Neymar farei i salti di gioia. E non solo io, credo.



Questi colpi da più di 100 milioni se li possono permettere 4-5 società nel mondo al massimo. Real, Barcellona, PSG, City e United, il resto non credo possa arrivare a tanto.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (20 Agosto 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Questi colpi da più di 100 milioni se li possono permettere 4-5 società nel mondo al massimo. Real, Barcellona, PSG, City e United, il resto non credo possa arrivare a tanto.



Condizioni economiche diverse, prima dell'Euro eravamo noi gli sceicchi, noi intesi come Serie A.
Negli anni novanta squadre di mezza classifica andavano a saccheggiare allegramente dal Real, Barcellona, United....


----------



## Igniorante (20 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Punti di vista. Se qualcuno mi portasse al Milan Messi, Ronaldo o (anche) Neymar farei i salti di gioia. E non solo io, credo.



Ci mancherebbe, non ho niente da sindacare sulla bravura e sull'importanza di giocatori del genere, quello che critico è il metterli in squadre che avrebbero bisogno di altro e che solitamente ballano a centrocampo e difesa.
Per esempio, CR7 alla Juve sarebbe un acquisto importante ma anche intelligente, Messi al City o Mbappè al PSG sono le ennesime figurine (per quanto forti) di squadre senza organizzazione e programmazione.


----------

